

Everything you always wanted to know about HTTP headers status, but were afraid to ask - tzury
http://thoughtpad.net/alan-dean/http-headers-status.png
great resources on this site
http://thoughtpad.net/alan-dean/http-headers-status.html
======
aston
#7 on the front page. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134236>

